# Saudação desde França



## gllm (10 Fev 2008 às 20:28)

Salvação os meus amigos portuguais, Um pequeno cuco da França, acabo de descobrir o vosso fórum que m'a l'air muito simpático. 

J'habite na França na Haute-Savoie para Chamonix nos Alpes franceses. 

Me mulher é portuguaise e vou algumas vezes para os feriados d'été à vila DAS aves. Estou realmente contente de poder seguir direct a metereologia de Portugal obrigado à vocês para todas as fotografias e informações, j'ai quase percorrido o fórum entiérement!! 

Para a metereologia na França c'est não terrível, faz muito suave o dia e despesas a noite, o mês Fevereiro de 'annonce de passo terrível para a neve... temos um inverno miserável bem pelo momento.

 Temperatura do dia aqui "passy" à 630 medido d'altitude (vale encaixado) Tn -3.2°c
Tx 8.2°c (muito suaves para um meados de Fevereiro)
 Actualmente -0.1°c 

A muito cedo para news da França enviar-vos -ia fotografias e infos réguliérement @+ + 

PS: i use yahoo para a tradução desolada para as faltas.


----------



## gllm (10 Fev 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Algumas fotografias do último episódio de neve que tivemos do 04/02/08 Desde tempo anticyclonique e a neve à muito derretido. 

As fotografias foi tomadas tem uma altitude entre 1100 e 1300 medidos


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2008 às 20:56)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Excelentes fotos gllm

A neve é linda...

Nós é que não temos sorte nenhuma... Tambem queremos...


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Bem-vindo gllm!

Que grandes fotos, que inveja! 

Se preferires podes falar francês ou inglês porque penso que com tradutores ainda é pior. 
Aqui o pessoal é poliglota  (ou quase)


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Olá gllm 

Bem-vindo ao forum!
As fotos são tres magnifique

Esse lugar é quase na Suiça e ao mesmo tempo é colado à Italia, não é?
Deve ser uma zona muito bonita!


----------



## iceworld (11 Fev 2008 às 10:40)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Bem vindo 
Fotos bonitas!!
Humm será que vai ser a mulher a ter que lhe ler as respostas se sim desde já o nosso obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Salvação de França*



Ena pá vamos ver um cenário idêntico em 2020.


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Bem vindo ao fórum!

Podes comunicar em Português, Francês, Inglês, ou todas á mistura que nós conseguimos entender!

Ah e fotos bem belas... nós adoramos fotos de neve... (à falta de ve-la...)


----------



## gllm (11 Fev 2008 às 13:39)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Merci à tous pour votre accueil ca fait vraimnt plaisir 

Pour André: Tu as raison Passy se situe à proximité de la frontiére suisse et italienne (environ 40 km).

Je vois que vous avez l'air d'aimer les photos de neige, ca tombien bien j'adore aussi et j'en prends tout plein, je vous les ferais partager avec plaisir!!

Mais en ce moment c'est pas terrible, la neige fond trés vite.


Températures pour aoujourd'hui

Tn -3.7°c 

Actuellement 6.4°c

Trés beau temps, juste un peu brumeux à cause des hautes pressions.

Deux photos du jour prisent un peu avant midi de ma fenêtre sur la chaine des aravis.


1ere photos ("Croisse bolet" altitude 2216 métres)






2éme photos ("La pointe pecée" altitude 2750 métres)









A trés bientôt et au plaisir de vous lire

Guillaume


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 13:59)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Algum frio por aí!  Também queremos!

Engraçado... o FrancÊs é daquelas linguas que lida se consegue perceber perfeitamente!  Mas escrever em Francês não consigo mesmo 

Abraço Guillaume!


----------



## Seavoices (11 Fev 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Boa tarde,

Conheço relativamente bem a zona de Haute-Savoire. Tive oportunidade de estar em Val Thorens durante uma semana no ano passado onde estive com -18º a 3200m de altitude (A fazer ski) e onde apanhei umas belas nevadas, embora o ano passado fosse fraco em acumulação de neve a menos de 2500m de altitude. Também já estive em Troís Vallées (Avoriaz) à dois anos, num ano bem mais nevado.

Este ano irei regressa ao Haute-Savoire (Les Menuires, Saint-Marie de Belleville) a partir de Geneve (através de Annecy e do Lac D'Annecy que é belíssimo).

Sem dúvida uma excelente zona para visitar!


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: Salvação de França*

Belas fotos


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Salvação de França*



gllm disse:


> Merci à tous pour votre accueil ca fait vraimnt plaisir
> 
> Pour André: Tu as raison Passy se situe à proximité de la frontiére suisse et italienne (environ 40 km).
> 
> ...




Pois, um mal geral. Estas temperaturas estão a dar cabo da neve toda! O que nos salva é a descida das temperaturas para os próximos dias...


----------



## gllm (14 Fev 2008 às 22:52)

Salut à tous,

Pas de changement, temps ennuyeux .... 

Tn -3.8°c

Tx 9.3°c !!

Vive le printemps


----------



## gllm (17 Fev 2008 às 14:52)

Toujours aucune précipitations depuis 13 jours maintenant...

Belle gelée ce matin avec -5.8°c

Actuellement avec le soleil ca chauffe bien 7.4°c

Beaucoup de pollution dans les vallées à cause des hautes pression persistantes.

@+


----------



## gllm (21 Fev 2008 às 19:05)

Temps plus humide aujourd'hui, toujours trés trés doux,  le soleil et la douceur devrait revenir de plus belle ce week end.

Quelques gouttes de pluie tôt ce matin, le ciel est resté gris avec quelques apparation du soleil plus fréquente cet aprés-midi.

Tn 2.6°c à 6h51

Tx 11.3°c

Actuellement 5°c


Cette douceur devrait persister la semaine prochaine avec un temps beaucoup plus humide. Par contre en fin de semaine l'hiver devrait revenir et ca va être interressant à suivre.

Je vous tiens au courant

@+


----------



## gllm (24 Fev 2008 às 20:31)

Journée de printemps aoujourd'hui !!! 

Tn 1.4°c

Tx 16°c !

Une petite photo du toit de l'europe, le Mont-blanc rise ce soir du bettex à 1400 métres d'altitude


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 20:36)

gllm disse:


> Journée de printemps aoujourd'hui !!!
> 
> Tn 1.4°c
> 
> ...



Epá, 16ºC parece-me muito quente para essas bandas!
Por cá a primavera também se vai instalando. 

A fotografia é invejável!
Muito Boa!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2008 às 20:56)

gllm disse:


>



Grande foto! Muito bonita...
O calor também já anda por esses lados...


----------



## chechu (25 Fev 2008 às 00:31)

Très belle photo en effet ! On ne peut pas dire que l'hiver en Europe occidentale ai été rude...


----------



## gllm (2 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Salut à tous,

Encore une journée trés douce!! la plus douce depuis novembre 2007 !

Tn 5.3°c
Tx 19.1°c

La semaine prochaine la neige est de retour sur les alpes  et jusqu'a trés basse altitude (vallées et plaines). Je ne serais malheureusement pas dans les alpes la semaine prochaine mais je chargerais mon épouse de prendre des photos !! 

Quelques photos d'aujourd'hui

Ce matin vers 12h vue sur le mont-blanc depuis les hauteurs de passy (1000m)






Ensuite une petite ballade vers la station de ski de flaine ou il y a encore beaucoup de neige car le bas de la station reste à une altitude asser elevée (1600 métres)











A jeudi prochain, pour des infos trés fraiche de l'espere


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2008 às 17:06)

Ficamos à espera dessas fotos então


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2008 às 17:41)

*Alertes oranges: vents violents en vallée du Rhône, neige en Corse*

Météo France a lancé mardi après-midi une alerte orange pour des vents exceptionnellement violents en vallée du Rhône et de la neige sur les reliefs de la Corse à compter de mardi soir.
L’alerte au vent —du type épisodes se produisant en moyenne une fois tous les un à deux ans— concerne cinq départements : Ardèche, Bouches-du-Rhône, Drôme, Gard et Vaucluse. A partir de 21H00, le mistral va se renforcer et dépasser les 100 km/h, a indiqué Météo France dans son bulletin. C’est entre 3H00 et 12H00 que les valeurs les plus fortes en rafales seront observées : voisines de 110 km/h sur Drôme et Ardèche, entre 110 et 130 km/h sur la basse vallée du Rhône. Des vents forts souffleront également sur le Roussillon et sur le littoral du Var et de la Côte d’azur (entre 100 et 110 km/h en rafales maximum). En Corse, l’épisode neigeux —du type de ceux se produisant plusieurs fois par an— démarrera en milieu de nuit sur le relief. Les quantités attendues entre mercredi 6H00 et jeudi 6H00 sont de 20 à 40 cm au dessus de 1.000 mètres. En dessous de 400 m, des flocons seront observés mais la neige ne tiendra pas au sol.

France Info


----------



## gllm (8 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

Salut à tous.


Finalement il n'y a pas eu de neige à Passy tout juste quelques flocons mardi matin.
Je me situe dans une vallée intérieure et les faibles perturbations s'éssoufflent avant de nous atteindre. c'est ce qu'il c'est passé pour mardi, dommage.Le massif central a recu un peu plus de neige mais pas grand chose.
En corse il y avait 15/20 cm de neige à 500 métres d'altitude!!! pas mal.

Les températures se sont un peu rafraichies

Hier, Tn de -7.1°c ici à passy et Tx de 5.9°c

aujourd'hui:

Tn -2.9°c
Tx en cours 6.8°c




Nous attendons une belle quantité de neige pour les jours à venir en moyenne montagne (1300/1500 métres)
La limite pluie neige devrait se situer vers 1200 métres.

@+ pour des nouvelles infos


----------



## gllm (13 Mar 2008 às 07:53)

Salut à tous,

Temps trés humide depuis quelques jours. Il a neigé à assez basse altitude (900/1000 métres) en début de semaine puis hier un gros redoux est arrivé, résultat il a plu jusqu'a 2000 métres environ !!! dommage car la moyenne montagne avait repris de belles couleurs d'hiver.

Cependant hier soir et cette nuit la limite pluie/neige est bien redescendu et la neige est bien présente sur nos montagne dés 1600 métres.

Ici à Passy il fait 1.2°c à 8h49 et c'est la Tn aujourd'hui il fait super beau!! bref une journée pour aller au ski c'est sur!


Photos prisent de ma fenetre ce matin vers 8h











La station de ski des contamines à 10 minutes de la maison 








La semaine prochaine un vrai épisode hivernal est de plus en plus probable mais c'est encore loin et nous avons eu tellement de déception cet hiver que je préfere aborder le sujet avec des pincettes...

En tout cas je vous tiens au courant des évenements à venir 

@+


----------

